# Bandai Namco trademarks three new titles



## supergamer368 (Jan 9, 2018)

Wonder what this might be..? I hope something good


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 9, 2018)

Taiko pls


----------



## Polopop123 (Jan 9, 2018)

I think they are one game. You arrive at a place and you are lost...lost on arrival. You have lost your family. You are not a human but a mirror and you belong to a family and you have a twin....a twin mirror. You search for your twin for days and yet to find her until you see here there, beneath and slate of glass.....under glass


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 9, 2018)

Polopop123 said:


> I think they are one game. You arrive at a place and you are lost...lost on arrival. You have lost your family. You are not a human but a mirror and you belong to a family and you have a twin....a twin mirror. You search for your twin for days and yet to find her until you see here there, beneath and slate of glass.....under glass


lol. bruh


----------



## leon315 (Jan 9, 2018)

Dark souls 4 confirmed!!!


----------



## FR0ZN (Jan 9, 2018)

If they don't develop Ridge Racer 8 they can go and shove it up their bandai


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 9, 2018)

I got a feeling that they may all just be tentative titles for the same game.  Twin Mirror and Under Glass both specifically sound like they could be the title for the same thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)

Polopop123 said:


> I think they are one game. You arrive at a place and you are lost...lost on arrival. You have lost your family. You are not a human but a mirror and you belong to a family and you have a twin....a twin mirror. You search for your twin for days and yet to find her until you see here there, beneath and slate of glass.....under glass


How high are you right now?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2018)

Gundam games with a good story please. 

Oh who am i kidding.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 9, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Dark souls 4 confirmed!!!



Very funny~! Loved that games!


----------



## leon315 (Jan 9, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Very funny~! Loved that games!


if there will be another dark souls... Bamco is the only one can make it happens


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 9, 2018)

Bandai Namco is dead!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 9, 2018)

leon315 said:


> if there will be another dark souls... Bamco is the only one can make it happens



Hope so, man!


----------



## kingtut (Jan 9, 2018)

Didn't Namco reveal not so long ago that they are working on three switch exclusives. do you think those are the ones? Nintendo direct anyone?


----------



## RedoLane (Jan 9, 2018)

Twin Mirror? Sounds like something out of a Tales of Crossover.
edit: if there will be a new Tales of game reveal based on these 3 trademarks, tag me


----------



## 330 (Jan 9, 2018)

My predictions:

- Klonoa Twin Mirror
Something about a mirror and a dark version of the main character
- Ridge Racer Lost on Arrival
Will be like those modern racing games where you can drive around
- Arcade Under Glass
A collection of arcade games (arcades used to have CRT monitors. Literally games under a glass)


----------



## bi388 (Jan 9, 2018)

If theres another souls game it will be because of fromsoft not bandai namco. Especially since bandai namco didnt even publish 2/5 of the souls games.


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 10, 2018)

How about a new main stream Tales of game for switch. or does the switch not exist to you. ?


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon Ball FighterZ Switch and Budokai Tenkaichi 3 HD where?


----------



## ploggy (Jan 10, 2018)

I believe these are the Games Namco Bandai are working on for Switch...
Super Metroid: Lost on Arrival
Luigi's Mansion: Twin Mirror
Warioware: Under Glass

JK..

It would be nice to have a Souls game on Switch


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 10, 2018)

Am I the only one who get horror vibes from the titles?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2018)

bi388 said:


> If theres another souls game it will be because of fromsoft not bandai namco. Especially since bandai namco didnt even publish 2/5 of the souls games.


Namco owns the Dark Souls trademark, if there's going to be another Dark Souls game, Namco will be involved. Demon's Souls or Bloodborne, on the other hand, wouldn't come from Namco cuz they're both owned Sony. 

But it's not going to be a Dark Souls game, since From Software claims they won't be working on a new entry for the Dark Souls series for a while, they're focusing on Armored Core and a new IP ATM.

As to the news, Namco has their hand in so many different genres and games that it's hard to say what exactly it'll be really.


----------



## bi388 (Jan 10, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Namco owns the Dark Souls trademark, if there's going to be another Dark Souls game, Namco will be involved. Demon's Souls or Bloodborne, on the other hand, wouldn't come from Namco cuz they're both owned Sony.
> 
> But it's not going to be a Dark Souls game, since From Software claims they won't be working on a new entry for the Dark Souls series for a while, they're focusing on Armored Core and a new IP ATM.
> 
> As to the news, Namco has their hand in so many different genres and games that it's hard to say what exactly it'll be really.


The "dark souls" brand is owned by Bandai, but fromsoft could easily make another dark souls game by just naming it 'horror souls' or whatever, the same way the did after demons souls.


----------

